

Design for a universal plug - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/design-universal-plug

======
devicenull
I don't think one universal connector is a good idea. Even if it happened, you
would have some power sources that were say "5v DC only", and some that would
only provide AC for lighting and such. Having a connector fit, but not work
because the voltage isn't provided doesn't make a lot of sense.

